# My X-men



## I<3MyPitties (Sep 20, 2011)

Mystique...4m








Havoc, his first night home...he loved the A/C after being outside in the kennel all his life.








Gambit...my 2yr old reverse brindle baby








Gambit watching TV








Storm...they said she was a Razors Edge/Gotti mix...can you see it?? More like Cow/Bunny Rabbit mix. :rofl: still love her though.








Storm again.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I<3 cow dogs  , very nice bunch you have there


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

nice pups


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Just realized that all your dogs are X-Men theme named... this is probably the 3rd time that I've looked at these pics... and just now realized what the title of the thread is...
:facepalm:









^^X-men themed facepalm for ya!!! lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Cuuutiesss love your crew!!!


----------



## I<3MyPitties (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you guys. Those are my babies. Spoiled brats that they are. Just like my kids they are ALL very different personalities.


----------



## I<3MyPitties (Sep 20, 2011)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> Just realized that all your dogs are X-Men theme named... this is probably the 3rd time that I've looked at these pics... and just now realized what the title of the thread is...
> :facepalm:
> 
> 
> ...


loooove that wolverine. tehehe. I refuse to name a pup wolverine because it's just to long, plus I like the less popular characters that it takes you a minute to realize where the name came from. We had a Rogue and a Legion as well, but *cries* parvo struck both of my babies and I wasn't able to save them.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

You need a Big Ol Blue male and name him Hank McCoy... lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics. The X-men crew is adorable


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Cute pets, though i must ask you don't keep the prong collar on all the time do you? I would only recommend using it during training exercises or walks if needed.. No longer than 2 - 3 hours at a time..

Also it looks extremely loose, prongs should not be lose or lay low on the neck, rather they should sit high close to the head.. Here is a link that shows what i mean.. Leerburg | How to fit a Prong Collar

Your new so i don't know if you already know this about prongs or not, however i thought i would mention this incase you didn't.

Otherwise welcome.


----------



## I<3MyPitties (Sep 20, 2011)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> You need a Big Ol Blue male and name him Hank McCoy... lol


We were thinking about a Beast, but the boys are mine and the girls are my hubbies and, well a *blue* fawn is the closest I'll get to blue. I love my browns, honeys, game, brindles etc. Those are my faves.


----------



## I<3MyPitties (Sep 20, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Cute pets, though i must ask you don't keep the prong collar on all the time do you? I would only recommend using it during training exercises or walks if needed.. No longer than 2 - 3 hours at a time..
> 
> Also it looks extremely loose, prongs should not be lose or lay low on the neck, rather they should sit high close to the head.. Here is a link that shows what i mean.. Leerburg | How to fit a Prong Collar
> 
> ...


Yeah he only uses it outside. It's the only way we can control him. There are to many stray cats in the area...he used to keep it on more because I hate it, and hate taking it on and off him. I know we need it for his safety as well as the other animals outside, but he's my baby and I hate it. My husband gets it on and off him, no problems but I can't.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Adorable pack! Welcome to GPB!


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

I love your pups!! They are all so cute, I wish I would have thought about theme names.... maybe if I get more I will use gods/goddess since my dogs name is Luna!!! lol I suppose I could go with Harry Potter too but I couldnt use most of the names for dogs in that series LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I LOVE the names! they are a cute bunch  I use to have a Rogue and I always wanted to name a dog Gambit but just never did. :welcome:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Cute bunch you have there!thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

You have some gorgeous pups;
I'm particularly fond of your cow/bunny 
Very cute!

However,That prong collar is serving no justice sitting where it is as stated above.
It should be tight fitted up around your dogs neck right down below the base of the ears
and tucked near the bottom of the jaw.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!!


----------



## I<3MyPitties (Sep 20, 2011)

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> You have some gorgeous pups;
> I'm particularly fond of your cow/bunny
> Very cute!
> 
> ...


Well that's where it sits when he's on a leash, but It's very difficult to get off and on so I can only imagine if it were smaller I don't think it would get over his head. yikes... I was against it at first but its much easier to control him on the leash with it.


----------

